# Commuters and their Coffee



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Our little coffee discussion grew up and got its own thread. What's in _your_ cup?

Currently at home:

Illy (green label decaf)
Peet's Moca Java (decaf)
Whole Foods "Allegro" organic espresso roast, yes, decaf
a pound of D&M Coffee's "Lion's Rock". Full strength! Was a gift from fellow cyclist and poster "gpsser". Small roaster in WA state. www.dmcoffee.com 

I usually don't ride with coffee, but enjoy it before or after. At work I've been using a french press with course ground coffee. Full strength beans really spins me outta control so its been mostly decaf lately, unless I need a little boost in the afternoon or for a late weekend night.

*sip*
HW

Original "smells" thread here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24613


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Mornings - Peets Major Dickinsons in the machine below (picked one up NOS on ebay).

Sometimes in the afternoon - Green Tea


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

I dearly love coffee. Though, I am a buyer of cups. I don't brew too much at home... too lazy...


Anyone know where to get a thing like the IBIS Hot, without the IBIS price?


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Our little coffee discussion grew up and got its own thread. What's in _your_ cup?


I have some D&M Lions Rock Organic at home
Got some Petes Blend 101 and some D&M High Octane at work.

Another cool thing about D&M is that Lance, their roaster is also a big cyclist.

I feel twitchy.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I do enjoy coffee...Vietnamese style. Dark strong French roast mixed with sweetened condensed milk. Growing up in Paramount & Compton, NesCafe Classico was a neighborhood fav. I still drink it with cinnammon, cream and a scoop o Ghiradelli Cocoa powder.

Usually when I am out with friends and hit up the coffee joints, I just get house coffee and add cream and sugar. Basic kinda of guy


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Soma has something along those lines...*

...a handlebar-mounted cupholder with a stainless steel commuter mug; there's one on eBay right now, in fact: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=62132&item=7135501552&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW. You can also get them directly from Soma, for about $40 + shipping.

VeloNews has just the cupholder for sale; I actually got several of these as gifts years ago, and you can get a cup o' the bean from Starschmuck's in there. (Also good for a Slurpee during the summertime...) It's here: http://store.velogear.com/gojo.html.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Vietnamese coffee might just be better than sex...*

...although it's really dangerous trying to eat Spring rolls while riding (if you're having one, you should be having the other). I just can't seem to get the hang of wrapping the rolls with the mint, etc, in the lettuce while keeping an eye on traffic. ...and how the #&$% am I supposed to carry the fish sauce, too?


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*20.Oz 7/11 half french roast and half hot chocolate..*

And a plain donut. Its nice....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm one of the few people in this world who doesn't drink coffee. I love a good hot chocolate, but couldn't imagine drinking that in the morning before riding.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I have my choice of coffee, lights or water in my single bottle rack. I choose coffee. Current favorite is Ethiopian Longberry Harrar from Central Coffee Roasters in Sperryville, Virginia.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> ...although it's really dangerous trying to eat Spring rolls while riding (if you're having one, you should be having the other). I just can't seem to get the hang of wrapping the rolls with the mint, etc, in the lettuce while keeping an eye on traffic. ...and how the #&$% am I supposed to carry the fish sauce, too?


 HA! Funny! 

Tell you what, fish sauce is deadly stuff. A fish sauce water balloon would be the ultimate weapon against a motorist with their window down


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*stainless steel water bottle?*

I was thinking that the other day....why doesn't one of the many stainless thermos co's manufacture a SS thermos shaped like a water bottle that fits in the cages? Besides the Ibis I guess, just never see 'em. My commuter mug doesn't quite stay put, especially over a bump. I've run over it a few times after its popped loose.

Somebody run with it, and cut me in on the royalties, k?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I was thinking that the other day....why doesn't one of the many stainless thermos co's manufacture a SS thermos shaped like a water bottle that fits in the cages? Besides the Ibis I guess, just never see 'em. My commuter mug doesn't quite stay put, especially over a bump. I've run over it a few times after its popped loose.
> 
> Somebody run with it, and cut me in on the royalties, k?


Something like this?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

why, yes! thanks.

back to the drawing board-
HW



DrRoebuck said:


> Something like this?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*hmmmm....*

I'm a coffee fiend but I've never resorted to coffee in the bottle cage! I have, on several instances, though, stopped at a minimarket on a ride (in cold weather) to get a cup of jo rather than a sport drink  My commute is @ 3pm and midnight, so @ 3 I've had my dosage and @ midnight I really don't want anything else to keep me up.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Often, it's tea (earl grey, hot  )...*

But when it's gotta be the black syrup of caffeinated goodness, it'd be portland roasting, or stumptown, usually espressoed into an Americano.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

kimbo! sorry if i got all testy and know-it-all before about coffee before. dont listen to me as i am full of it. hey if you ride a bike to work you can drink water and call it wine for all i care. or the other way around even.

at home in the USA we are on our second 'capresso' machine (like the jura, i think). the first was a gift and worked everyday for about 5 years. the pump started to get weak and they offered to refurb it for $40, but we just got a new one instead. www.capresso.com we got the basic model (like $200), but that super automatic one that you posted is the tits. but i think it's like over $1k! yikes! and for decaf! at the coffee shop in town the have a special: decaf coffee and a non-fat muffin. it's called the 'why bother?' ... someone once told me that decaf is bad for you? but i think it's just cheapo decaf, that they use crazy solvents instead of water to decaf the coffee.
be sure to run water/vinegar through it periodically (see instructions). we never did for 5 years and that is probably how we fried the pump.
it came with some of those new 'coffee pod' thingies. I tried them one day and they were not good. well, not as good as real coffee.

national geographic just did a great piece on caffeine. cover story last month. check it out if you see it, the USA version had a pretty cappucino on the cover.

in any case, for me coffee has become very important: A DRUG. i never drank coffee until graduate school, though. it started innocently enough with ice coffee at berkeley everyday at about 10 am... 

I am considering that soma coffee mug thingie.......... although i usually just pound the coffee and go. like now...


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

> in any case, for me coffee has become very important: A DRUG.


 So true. 

I only drank coffee when working and never thought much of it. Then I noticed that on weekends I had these piercing headaches. Then it hit me that I was having withdrawal symptons because I never drank coffee on the weekends. So I had to ween myself off slowly and finally broke away from the headaches.

Like all drugs, coffee can be $$$ too. I never thought much about it til one day one of my clients was telling me that he did the math and his $4/day coffee drink was over $1000 per year in coffee. I thought, man that is like buying two Bianchi Pistas! Needless to say, I started making my own coffee after that  

I don't drink that much coffee anymore. Just an occasional Vietnamese coffee here and there.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Coffee to go*

There seems to be a lot of options for carrying coffe on the bike:

http://nordicgroup.us/bikecoff/#Bottles & Cups

- khill


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Thanx KHill*



khill said:


> There seems to be a lot of options for carrying coffe on the bike:
> 
> http://nordicgroup.us/bikecoff/#Bottles & Cups
> 
> - khill


Thanks for the really cool link. I see a lot of fixed gear riders riding no-hands while sipping java; never ceases to amaze me. When I'm running ahead of schedule I'll stop by the trolley station on the way to work and watch the babes board and unboard while I sip some coffee out of my thermos. Carry both coffee mug and thermos in my front panniers. I love any of the flavoured chocolate coffees which I grind daily in the a.m. Was running way ahead of scedule one morning and got to watch my very own version of a bum fight while I poared myself a chocolate Hawaiian macadamia. No real fighting, just a lot of arguing and shoving. I guess it's those little things that spice up the mornings and call for a java break. Love the local discount roasts sold at the swap meets for $7.00 a pound. The rest of the $$$ go toward rent and any bike parts on sale. Know what I mean?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

@ home: Illys and Peets Major Dickinsons 
@ work: decaf green tea
out on weekends: karen's in grayslake, ill
weekends in the quad cities: coffee hound
commercial strip malls: carribou, starbucks

meat, i hear ya on the drug thing. i stopped cold turkey about 4 years ago and only recently returned to the java gods. already get some wicked headaches if i go a day without. the green tea at work occupies my mouth and is just something to have other than water. i try not to fuel up in the am and save my daily dose for after work. gives a good boost before exercise.

and i ran numbers on coffee-to-go as well. thats why i make it at home, too. however, those of us strapped must get by on the 10 minute black and decker. that all may chenge in three weeks though. wife gets the jellybelly (ultrasound) in three weeks. we have a little wager going. i think its a chick, she thinks its a guy. if its a guy she gets satellite and tv, if its a chick i get a francisfrancis.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Gallon Jug!*

I spent a week in Belize last year and brought back a bunch of <a href=http://new.channel5belize.com/archive_detail_story.php?story_id=1727>Gallon Jug Coffee</a>. I'm pretty much a wintertime coffee drinker and this stuff has been great. Also been drinking green tea before bed lately...


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, I gave in. My <a href="https://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/cPath/47/products_id/230">lbs</a> had a few of these Soma mug/holder things in stock and it was an impulse buy. Nice addition to my commuter because the old frame doesn't have water bottle bosses and I am/was afraid adding them would disturb the structural tight rope my old frame is...

First impressions are good... cup is 16 oz and I mainly want it for morning tea at work. It didn't rattle around much except going up a curb... I probably didn't have it down enough or something. The bottom edge of the holder is 8cm in diameter so it should fit a Slurpee/Icee/etc drink nicely during summer 

anyway here's some shots of it... I was going to take an action shot but... taking a photo of myself drinking out of a cup while riding a fixie... eh, I'll save that for another day.

<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/511/161985soma_cup01.jpg">

<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/511/161985soma_cup02.jpg">


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

SOMA Bikes makes a handlebar coffee holder. It's very secure though and your cup of joe could be launched into the air if you hit a bump in the road.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

JH, 
You go to Berks now? I am Undergrad History... chilling in Dwinelle. HA!

I want to study theoretical history.


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Mar 31, 2003)

*I do the opposite.*



meat tooth paste said:


> So true.
> 
> I only drank coffee when working and never thought much of it. Then I noticed that on weekends I had these piercing headaches. Then it hit me that I was having withdrawal symptons because I never drank coffee on the weekends.


I like coffee, but I don't drink it regularly enough that I notice withdrawl symptoms if I go w/o it for a few days. I usually only drink coffee on weekends because weekend road-rides start & end at the local coffee shop, where I can get *good* coffee.

The coffee at work is nothing special so I don't bother. I just drink tea or diet coke. Both have caffeine, but not as much as coffee. Maybe they provide just enough and I'm just in denial about my caffeine dependency...

-Trevor


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

TrevorInSoCal said:


> ...I just drink tea or diet coke. Both have caffeine, but not as much as coffee. Maybe they provide just enough and I'm just in denial about my caffeine dependency...


 Yeah I am a big tea drinker nowadays. I weened myself off of coffee, except for the occasional coffee I have along with a giant bowl of pho.

If anyone is trying to get away from coffee, there are couple of grain based coffee-esque drinks out there. Postum, popular among Mormons & 7th Day Adventists I've been told, is a grain based coffee like drink. There is another one called Pero that taste better IMO. All are grain (barley I think) based.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*Peet's Jersey*

I start the day with Peet's french roast, end it with decaf sumatra. I don't ride with any coffee though, just water. 

Hey all your SF Bay RBR's- We need a Peet's Coffee jersey! They sponsor Berkeley Cycling club,but there should be a jersey for the rest of us. Anyone have an 'in' with Peet's to make this happen? I've sent emails, asked at the shops. We need an approved design and a Voler order; you know they'll sell out immmediately. Every time you go into your local Peet's make sure to ask "When will you sell cycling jerseys?"

Hey, Lance drinks Peets!


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Stumptown Hair Bender bland, via french press, vacume or Chemex when at home. However, I prefer coffee in the atmosphere of the coffee house. On weekdays the downtown Portland Stumptown in messenger central. Perhaps the highest ratio of fixies to hominids outside of a velodrome.
As for riding with a coffee, I just think that is begging Darwin to be proved. At least in the urban traffic I am dealing with. And out on a calm country road, I just want to let that morning jolt spread thru my system as I spin along amoung the cows and greenery. Plain water when on the bike for me.

Gordon


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

donkekus said:


> JH,
> You go to Berks now? I am Undergrad History... chilling in Dwinelle. HA!
> 
> I want to study theoretical history.


I did a Masters in Civil and Env Eng at Berkeley, finished in Dec, 1997... 
I really miss the Bay Area, and return to visit friends frequently. I did not own a car in Berkeley. It's probably the best no car place I have lived.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

Chef Tony said:


> I start the day with Peet's french roast, end it with decaf sumatra. I don't ride with any coffee though, just water.
> 
> Hey all your SF Bay RBR's- We need a Peet's Coffee jersey! They sponsor Berkeley Cycling club,but there should be a jersey for the rest of us. Anyone have an 'in' with Peet's to make this happen? I've sent emails, asked at the shops. We need an approved design and a Voler order; you know they'll sell out immmediately. Every time you go into your local Peet's make sure to ask "When will you sell cycling jerseys?"
> 
> Hey, Lance drinks Peets!


I think that if Peets was going to do a jersey it should be wool. You can get Vintage Velos to do custom jerseys and they are the absoulute best.


----------

